# Link to DIY for thermostat



## Stoddart (Sep 26, 2007)

need the best how to guys, understand its behind the timing belt. 

Thanks, 

James


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

get a bentley manual, or keep on searching. luckily for me mine was done by the po...


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?q=how+...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADRA_en




try this...


----------



## Stoddart (Sep 26, 2007)

*Yup, at least a 4 hour job*



manfredwerner said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=how+...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADRA_en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talked to some techy's and found that that theromstat is located somewhere alongs the low coolant hose and that it would require traring apart the front end to get to it. I would've needed a special tool set to lock tdc and loosen tensioner. Also, I believe that the water pump would've had to been removed... makes sence to replace that. Guess a good way to tell if you've have a good water pump is the checking the color of the coolant.

anyway, parted the car out... there where too many repairs it needed and it being only fwd with a bb at 1500 in excellent condition, it became an issue of where the buck meets the dime, sort of speck.


----------

